# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  نظارة جوجل

## علاء سماره

كشفت شركة جوجل عن أحدث ابتكاراتها؛ هو عبارة عن نظارة تحتوي على كل تطبيقات جوجل؛ من خاصية بحث على الإنترنت، وخرائط، وبريد إلكتروني، ومحادثة بالكلمات أو عبر الفيديو.

والنظارة عرضتها الشركة على صفحتها بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي التابع لها “جوجل بلس”، ويُجرَى التحكم بها عن طريق الأوامر الصوتية؛ إذ يمكن بها تصفح البريد الإلكتروني، ودخول محادثة بالفيديو، كما يمكن معرفة الطرقات والأماكن بخدمة الـ”جي بي إس”، حسب صحيفة “ذا ديلي ميل” البريطانية، الأربعاء 4 إبريل/نيسان 2012.

وهذه النظارة نتاج تعاون بحثي بين “جوجل X” -وهو مختبر تابع للشركة- وعملاق البحث؛ حيث تُبحث الأفكار التي يُحسَّن بها أداء الشركة.

وقالت شركة جوجل: “نحن نريد أن نجعل التكنولوجيا تحت إمرة الإنسان؛ يستخدمها وقتما شاء وأين شاء، ويبتعد عنها إذا أراد”.

وأضافت: “بدأنا هذا المشروع لتطوير هذا النوع من التكنولوجيا التي تساعد الإنسان على اكتشاف العالم، ومشاركة الكل كل ما يريده، ووضعه مع كل التطورات في اللحظة نفسها”.

يُذكَر أن “جوجل X” هو معمل؛ حيث يجتمع أكبر علماء جوجل على البحث عن أفكار تخدم البشرية وتسهل استخدام الإنترنت في كل مناحي الحياة. ويقع هذا المعمل بمقر شركة جوجل بولاية كاليفورنيا الأمريكية.

يا عيني غد بخترعوا عدسة جوجل
على كل حال أذا شدو حالهم رح يحولوني أنا شخصيا لجهاز

----------


## دموع الغصون

ههههههههههه علاء كله ولا انته تصير جهاز 
يوم عن يوم جوجل عم تثبن جدارتها أكتر و تميزها بشكل يفوق الخيال 
خبر رائع جدا الله يعطيك الف عافيه على الطرح المميز

----------


## علاء سماره

والله يا دموع ما بتعرفي
فعلا جوجل مش طبيعيه

----------


## shams spring

> يا عيني غد بخترعوا عدسة جوجل
> على كل حال أذا شدو حالهم رح يحولوني أنا شخصيا لجهاز


*
 علاء=جهاز  هههههههههه
 ما تخاف الانسان اغلى ما نملك ما رح نسمحلهم هههههههههههه
بس جد "جوجل" هي مثال التميز والابداع المستمر ... دائما تمدنا يكل ما هو جديد واختراعاتها مميزة
مشكوووور علاء على هالمعلومة ... متميز بمواضيعك*

----------


## علاء سماره

مشكوره شمس 
بعدين جوجل بكل أشي غير 
إذا مسا حتها بأمريكا 
قد أربد

----------


## محمد العزام

علاء يعني جهاز .... مش غلط ههههههههههه


والله انك صادق مش طبيعين بيشتغلوا صح الجماعة يوم عن يوم ماشاء الله على العبقرية 




مشكور حبيبي علاء

----------

